# cholesterol levels



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all. Had a check up last week and had a blood test.cholestrol level came back at 6.1..doctor said nothing to worry about but try to reduce it if poss.been on Internet and what a mine field...I am fit 51 yrs old non smoker and walk every day.anyone else been through this? And has anybody used any home testing products?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes I have been through it too, I've read so many articles and I'm none the wiser, that's because at the end of the day the medical profession aren't any the wiser either. Couple that with the billion pound drug industry, namely statins and the plot continues to thicken.

I was put on Statins (Symvastatin), nine months later took myself off them due to the unpleasantness of certain side effects.

Embarked on a new healthy diet regime only then to start getting serious gut issues, finally sussed out the cause, modified my diet once again and reduced my cholesterol levels back to normal and also got my stomach back to normality.

An unrelated heart issue meant me undergoing an angiogram which fortunately showed no clogging of the arteries, so looks like I've got away with years of unhealthy eating (and smoking) and I intend to keep it that way with what I think of as healthy eating (even that's a minefield).

You can spend a lifetime reading the subject, we all react differently to diet and medication, if like me you can improve these "alledged" cholesterol levels through a healthier lifestyle rather than Statins I urge you to do so, unless of course you have heart issues.

Just seen your edit, as far as cholesterol tests are concerned I'd advise you leave them to your GP, you don't smoke, keep exercising, eat as healthily as you can (cut out processed food if you eat it) and check your levels again in twelve months.


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Many studies have concluded that dietary cholesterol has no effect on blood cholesterol. The cholesterol myth is the biggest scam ever perpetuated. Eggs are great for you. Blood cholesterol is due to genetics and high levels of saturated fat and sugar. High sugar intake causes the arterial walls to latch onto any cholesterol passing by, thereby plugging arteries. Cholesterol is necessary to live. Your body makes its own. Keep away from sugar...not eggs and cheese.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Great reply that:thumb: has come as a bit of a shock must say.we walk regular and on weekends get up the Brecon Beacons not every weekend but been up pen y fan regular.again thanks for the reply:thumb:s63and silverfox


----------



## Linbury (May 15, 2010)

warren said:


> Hi all. Had a check up last week and had a blood test.cholestrol level came back at 6.1..doctor said nothing to worry about but try to reduce it if poss.been on Internet and what a mine field...I am fit 51 yrs old non smoker and walk every day.anyone else been through this?


I have been through this myself, but I have a lot more experience in doing these tests, and advising patients accordingly, as I am a pharmacist with >25 years experience.
I would say it's on the higher side of normal, so just as long as there are no other risk factors (being overweight, diabetes, family history, existing high BP or heart problems etc), it's nothing significant. Your doctor is right though, in saying you should try to reduce it, by eating healthily, exercise etc.
Remember, cholesterol is only one of many risk factors that indicate how likely it'll be that you suffer from e.g. a heart attack or stroke. Just as you wouldn't just test the tyre pressure to see how "healthy" a car is, then the same applies to you, in that you cannot just rely on one measurement as a guide to your overall health.
Make sure you keep an check on your BP, pulse rate, BMI, exercise level, quality & quantity of food etc. as well as your cholesterol level to "measure" how healthy you are.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Linbury thanks very much. Bp is good.:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

warren said:


> Great reply that:thumb: has come as a bit of a shock must say.we walk regular and on weekends get up the Brecon Beacons not every weekend but been up pen y fan regular.again thanks for the reply:thumb:s63


Don't be shocked, every chance you are in the rudest of health.:thumb: The NHS have set formulas and templates, if you don't fit in with them they want to shove Statins down your throat.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

My doctor did say give it a year then have another test,didn't really want to leave it that long to be honest.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers s63:thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Had a similar problem, must of had 5 tests in the past year and no matter what i tried my cholesterol never changed and was around 7.9. I changed my diet, exercised more I'm not over weight and have a good balanced diet, the doctor put it down to genetics and due to family members having heart problems at an early ages suggested statins. I was very wary of these due to recent press coverage but decided to give them a try, after only a couple of weeks of taking them i had another test and couldn't believe it was down to 4.6 in such a short time, I'm still on the statins and have been for 6 months with no side effects luckily.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting tictap cheers:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Quite a few drugs can help to reduce cholesterol. The most common ones-

Atorvastatin - or statins in general work on the HMG-coA reductase enzyme in your body. They inhibit it and this enzyme makes mevalonate which in turn leads to cholesterol synthesis. It causes an increase in expression of LDL-receptors which result in more LDL (bad cholesterol) being taken up the liver cells, therefore reducing the amount of LDL's in your bloodstream. They also increase levels of HDL (good cholesterol) which carry LDL to the liver which is good as it takes it out of your blood.

Bezafibrate - The mechanism of this one is quite complex but it does the same as statins, increasing HDL and lowering LDL.

Both of these drugs are quite harmful to the liver so make sure you get your liver function tests done if you're on these. 

Cholesterol is essential but a high level is obviously not very good. Cholesterol is used to make bile acids which form micelles and are essential for absorption and digestion of fat. Micelles are little molecules which carry triglycerides into the enterocytes (cells of the small intestine)

Cholesterol is naturally lost in the stools in the form of bile acids (most of the bile acids are absorbed) in the ileum. I did read a long time ago about some bile acid sequestrants which actually prevent the absorption of bile acids leading to a greater loss of cholesterol in stools. Might be worth looking into but its got quite a lot of warnings in the leaflet.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Isn't there LDL and HDL readings to make it realistic. I had something like 4.5 which I thought yay and then the doc said yeah but your other level should match that and it's 1.5 making it not so good news.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey lots to take in guys, not happy leaving it a year before next test. Thank you very much oft your kind and very helpful replies so far?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

warren said:


> Blimey lots to take in guys, not happy leaving it a year before next test. Thank you very much oft your kind and very helpful replies so far?


If you don't want to wait twelve months then have a blood test at six months.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Your right, booked for next month to ask a few questions then arrange another test.:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Been reading about Ecoenzyme Q10 to replace statins anyone on them and able to report back


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i have hereditary high cholesterol along with other major problems & no matter what i have tried from dietary changes,exercise etc it made no difference at all,i also had major muscle problems with atorvastatin.simvastatin & rosuvastatin.i finally was given crestor & this suits me fine with no side effects.so even if you do have to have them & the 1st one does not suit you,there are quite a few to try until you find 1 that suits you.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm like you Vek, hereditary nothing I did reduced levels but happy on Crestor no side effects.


----------



## Ahmy (Apr 23, 2015)

S63 said:


> Yes I have been through it too, I've read so many articles and I'm none the wiser, that's because at the end of the day the medical profession aren't any the wiser either. Couple that with the billion pound drug industry, namely statins and the plot continues to thicken.
> 
> I was put on Statins (Symvastatin), nine months later took myself off them due to the unpleasantness of certain side effects.
> 
> ...


Statins provide practically no real benefits but tons of serious side effects. They're one of the biggest medical frauds ever. The list of serious side effects is appalling. Diabetes is among them: statins (like a popular cholesterol-lowering diet pill advertised by Dr. Oz) are soundly linked to contributing to diabetes and the physiological processes they accomplish that are quite well understood (laid out in detail here - Do Statins & Garcinia Cambogia Side Effects Boost Diabetes?).

"The plot continues to thicken" if it is broadly understood that the scam with statins had been going on for decades, having the health authorities largely ignoring the real truth about these drugs.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm am not a doctor so don't take my advice but I also have high cholesterol. 

When I found out I just drank water, green tea and un processed foods as much as I could. This also included eating eggs. Some say eggs are bad for cholesterol but I think they have plenty of the good cholesterol in them too. My intake went up and I still dropped quite a bit. 

I really should go and get it checked again to be honest as im no longer eating healthy like I did  

There are a long line of heart related issues in my dads side of the family amoungst the men so that's why I have my levels checked.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Very interesting thread. I am 55 self employed spark and always active every day in my job. Had porridge for breakfast every day for last 20 years and eat quite a sensible diet sandwich crisps lunch, evening meal veg a bit of meat once or twice a week at most rest is veg meal. Do have a soft spot for sweet things after meal in evening. Cake, yogurt chocolate. Try and eat one or two pieces of fruit every day. Started making fruit smoothies 12 months ago great way of getting fruit down. Buy frozen cheap from Aldi and blend with water 200ml add anything and experiment. Lots of ideas on net. I also started cycling 12 months ago after not being on a bike for 25 years. Great way to keep fit.
My cholesterol 4.2
Blood Pressure 120/65

Hope that helps 

Paul


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Very kind and helpfull replies.re booked for next month, will keep you guys posted...again thank you so much.good bunch of lads:thumb::thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

warren said:


> Very kind and helpfull replies.re booked for next month, will keep you guys posted...again thank you so much.good bunch of lads:thumb::thumb:


Don't expect great changes or put any store in having another test within two months of the last one, eat as healthily as you can, don't think about it and get a blood test in several months time.:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers... Not sure how true this is but had a few drinks and food the night before could this have made a difference?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

warren said:


> Cheers... Not sure how true this is but had a few drinks and food the night before could this have made a difference?


It could depending on your metabolism, treat results as a guideline, not something cast iron. I always opt for an early morning blood test, drink a litre or two of water beforehand, your blood will be less "sticky".


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

As mentioned it is not just the higher lever that is important that ratio between the LDL / HDL as a heart risk factor where the emphasis on health eating plus regular exercise. My nurse suggested diet only impacted between 5-10% of those measurements, an online calculator now available.

A great thread with some valuable balance information, my dad had heart issues plus he came from an era where most people smoked, he had a very stressful job that with hindsight I have attempted to avoid it address these.

I have fasting cholesterol levels taken regularly at the request from my doctor, do take Statins on his advice, where as mentioned some of those side effects are challenging. It is for the individual with professional guidance to decide the risk to themselves.

Good health everyone. John Tht.


----------

